# idiot light overlays



## DisBeBrand0n (May 11, 2003)

ive been looking for the 3 little white idiot light overlays to go with my indiglos. ive seen them one ebay before, but they were for an SE though; and they were in a 7 peice set. they also have them on autodynamic.com but they are like $56.00. i know im going to have to buy them in a set with gauges, but i can always sell them off.

if anyone can find some cheaper that would be great!


thanks guys!!


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

http://www.importintelligence.com/index.html

the have white hvac overlays ... pretty cheap but all they are is a sticker..

damn I wish nis knacks didn't close shop


----------



## B14SXTreme (Mar 14, 2003)

yeah it sucked that they closed up shop. but we have people that have the skills to make some of the stuff nis knacks had and then some. if you dun understand what i am sying don't mind me im runnin on 2 hours of sleep.


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

yeah I agree someone else should start making glow hvac gauges.. there will be a nice profit in it


----------



## DisBeBrand0n (May 11, 2003)

yeah im going to make my own HVAC, my friend works at a grafics shop and can do it for free! 

but anyways back to my idiot lights!!


----------



## DisBeBrand0n (May 11, 2003)

i didnt mean that im looking for the HVAC, im looking for the 3 little strips that go in the gauge bezel. you know the ones that light up when the dooor is open, the e-brake is on, or when some thing is wrong.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

this may sound like a corny idea, but take a small piece of paper and cover up the 3 idiot light pieces with the paper. The lights should still shine through the paper, but it will look a bit closer to the indiglos. Just a thought.


----------



## DisBeBrand0n (May 11, 2003)

haha that could work! but wont it turn yellow after a while from the sun? i think they have the picture of that light is on thought.

here is a pic...


----------



## DisBeBrand0n (May 11, 2003)

someone help me!!


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

DisBeBrand0n said:


> someone help me!!



still need these?


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

go on ebay and but them.. cheapest bet


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

Chuck said:


> go on ebay and but them.. cheapest bet




he was only looking for the two bottom and one middle top pc.

I have a set if he needs it


----------



## Pretty White (May 6, 2002)

B14SXTreme said:


> yeah it sucked that they closed up shop. but we have people that have the skills to make some of the stuff nis knacks had and then some. if you dun understand what i am sying don't mind me im runnin on 2 hours of sleep.


No one has made B13 sidemarkers yet though. Only NisKnacks.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I still think a piece of paper will work good. Spray some clearcoat over the paper and it'll look like transparent plastic.


----------

